# Your 15 Favourite Recordings



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I like a few lists so why not? What are your fifteen favourite recordings of all time?

1. G. Verdi: La Traviata - Callas/Rescigno (1958)
2. S. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - Maazel (1973)
3. P. I. Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 4, 5, & 6 - Mravinsky (1961)
4. G. Verdi: Il Trovatore - Callas/Karajan (1956)
5. M. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - Dutoit (1980)
6. M. Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España - Rubinstein/Reiner (1957)
7. P. I. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - Previn (1976)
8. R. Wagner: Parsifal - Knappertsbusch (1962)
9. G. Puccini: Tosca - Callas/de Sabata (1953)
10. J. Sibelius: Violin Concerto - Heifetz/Hendl (1960)
11. W. A. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte - Böhm (1964)
12. F. Chopin: Nocturnes - Arrau (1978)
13. O. Respighi: Pini di Roma, Fontane di Roma, Feste di Roma - Muti (1984)
14. G. Verdi: La Forza del Destino - Price/Levine (1976)
15. R. Strauss: Salome - Nilsson/Solti (1961)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Verdi Simon Boccanegra, Abbado

Britten Peter Grimes, Britten

Puccini Tosca, Callas, Gobbi

Puccini Turandot, Mehta

Handel Giulio Cesare, Curtis

Haydn The Creation, Pearlman

Ives Concord Sonata, Blackwood

Beethoven Piano Sonatas, Fischer

Beethoven String Quartets, Tokyo Quartet (first recordings)

Bach Keyboard Partitas, Pinnock

Handel Messiah, Hogwood

Mozart Complete Piano Concertos, Immerseel

Bach WTC, Leonhardt

Bach Unaccompanied Violin Sonatas & Partitas, Pine

Mahler Symphony No. 9, Karajan


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

1. Beethoven: Symphonies 5 and 7 - Kleiber (1974-6)
2. Bach: Goldberg Variations - Gould (1955)
3. Chopin: Nocturnes - Rubinstein (1965-7)
4. Liszt: Sonata, Ballades and Polonaises - Hough (2000)
5. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - Furtwängler (1952)
6. Beethoven: Symphonies 1-9 - Karajan (1963)
7. Beethoven: 29 Piano Sonatas - Gilels (not sure about the date...maybe completed in 1985?)
8. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor" - Pollini/Böhm (1979)
9. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 and 2 - Tureck (1975-6)
10. Liszt: Transcendental Etudes, Concert Etudes, Paganini Etudes - Trifonov (2016)
11. Beethoven: Op. 127 and Op. 131 - Brentano Quartet (2011)
12. Schubert: Winterreise - Pears/Britten (1963)
13. Mozart: Symphonies 39 and 41 - Gardiner (2006)
14. Beethoven: Piano Sonatas No. 1, 14, 17, 28 - Bilson (2002)
15. Debussy: La Mer - Munch (1956)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alphabetical Order:

Bach - WTC/Tureck/DG
Bach - Goldberg Variations/Tureck/DG
Bach - French Suites/Curtis/Teldec
Bach - St. Matthew Passion/Herreweghe/Harmonia Mundi (1st recording)
Bach - Cello Suites/Beschi/Winter & Winter
Handel - Keyboard Suites/Ross/Erato
Handel - Messiah/Pearlman/Telarc
Haydn - Piano Sonatas/Brendel/Philips
Haydn - String Quartets/Salomon Qt./Hyperion
Haydn - Cello Concertos/Hogwood/Decca
Myaskovsky/Weinberg - Violin Concertos/Yablonsky/Naxos
Mozart - Great Mass in C minor/Leppard/EMI
Shostakovich - Op. 87 Preludes & Fugues/Nikolayeva/Melodiya
Shostakovich/Scriabin - Piano Preludes/Deyanova/Nimbus
Taneyev - Piano Trio & Piano Quartet/Barbican Piano Trio/Dutton

If I was pressed to pick a no. 1, it would likely be Tureck's WTC. Unfortunately, I would greatly miss a harpsichord version.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

OK, tough to do off the top of my head, somewhat arbitrary, but I'll try.
1. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - Munch/BSO/NECC (1954)
2. Mozart: viola quintets - Griller Quartet (1961)
3. Beethoven: string quartets - Budapest Quartet (1953)
4. Bartok: string quartets - Juilliard Quartet (1964)
5. Bach: St. Matthew Passion - Munchinger/SCO/Ameling et al. (1964)
6. Bach: violin sonatas and partitas - Millstein (1967)
7. Bach: Goldberg Variations - Hantai (2003)
8. Chopin: Nocturnes - Moravec (1967)
9. Beethoven: Symphony no. 9 Fricsay/BPO (1958)
10. Stravinsky: Le sacre du printemps - Boulez/CO (1969) 
11. Beethoven: piano sonatas - Gulda (1967)
12. Schoenberg: string quartets - Arditti Quartet/Upshaw (1994)
13. Shostakovich: string quartets - Borodin Quartet (1967-74)
14. Chopin: Mazurkas - Chiu (2000)
15. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children, Music for a Summer Evening - Weisberg (1971)
And BTW, I got the original 1953 two box American Decca set of Rosalyn Tureck's WTC, both boxes autographed by Ms. Tureck, free of charge from a thrift shop getting rid of its remaining classical LPs. And I agree that is a great set that I too would consider for my top 15.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Just 15, impossible .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If I post a favorite it may not be the same sometime later, but here goes a shot at it in no particular order (bold listings are pretty sure all time favorites):

*Fidelio: Bernstein with Gundula Janowitz*
Barber of Seville: Patane with Cecilia Bartoli
Maria Stuarda: Patane with Edita Gruberova
*Der fligende Hollander: Klemperer wtih Anja Silja*
Der Ring des Nibelungen: Sawallisch with Hildegard Behrens as Brunnhilde
-----------------------------------------------
*Boris Godunov 1869: Gergiev*
La Fille du Regiment: Panni with Gruberova
*L'elisir d'Amore: Muus with Valeria Esposito* 
*La Serva Padrona: Giulini with Rosanna Carteri*
*Martha: Wallberg with Lucia Pop*p
-----------------------------------------------
L'amico Fritz: Veronesi with Angela Gheorghiu
La Sonnambula: De Marchi with Cecilia Bartoli and Juan Diego Florez
Lohengrin: Abbado with Siegfried Jerusalem
La Cenerentola: Rizzi with Jennifer Larmore
I Puritani: Rudel with Beverly Sills


----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

In no particular order:

*-Schubert:* String Quartets Nos. 13 - 15 / String Quintet / Trout Quintet by Alban Berg Quartett (1997)
*-Schubert:* Late Piano Sonatas, D.958-960 / Allegretto, D.915 by Maurizio Pollini (1987)
*-Wagner:* Tristan und Isolde conducted by Furtwängler (1952)
*-Bach:* Matthäus-Passion conducted Herreweghe and Collegium Vocale Gent (1999)
*-Bach:* Cello Suites by Jean-Guihen Queyras (2007)
*-Beethoven:* Ninth Symphony conducted by Furtwängler (1942)
*-Mahler:* Symphony no. 6 conducted by Thomas Sanderling (1996)
*-Bruckner:* Symphony no. 9 conducted by Carlo Maria Giulini (1989)
*-Bruckner:* Symphony no. 8 Claudio conducted by Celibidache (1998)
*-Brahms:* Symphony no. 4 conducted by Carlos Kleiber (1981)
*-Brahms:* String Sextets by Quatuor Talich (2006)
*-Prokofiev/Ravel:* Piano Concerto No. 3 / Piano Concerto in G; Gaspard de la Nuit conducted by Claudio Abbado, Martha Argerich (1967)
*-Messiaen:* Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus by Steven Osborne (2002)
*-Shostakovich: *Piano Quintet in G Minor Op. 57; Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor Op. 67 by The Borodin Trio (1983)
*-Debussy:* Préludes, Volume 1 by Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (1978)


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Just 15, impossible .


Yes, right out impossible.


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

JOSQUIN des Prez: Missa "L'homme armé" super voces musicales
:: Turner/Pro Cantione Antiqua [Archiv]

Thomas TALLIS: _Spem in alium_
:: Phillips/Tallis Scholars [Gimell]

Claudio MONTEVERDI: _Vespro della Beate Vergine, 1610_
:: soloists, Gardiner/EBS, Monteverdi Choir, etc. [Archiv, live '89]

J. S. BACH: Chaconne (from Partita No. 2 in D minor for violin solo)
:: Grumiaux [Philips]

J. S. BACH: _Die Kunst der Fuge_
:: Scherchen/Radio Beromünster Orchestra [Decca/Tahra]

Ludwig van BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 9
:: Furtwängler/BPO, etc. [wartime, live '42]

Frédéric CHOPIN: Preludes, Op. 28
:: Arrau [Prague Spring/Arbiter, live '60]

Franz LISZT: Sonata in B minor
:: Levy [Unicorn/Marston]

Anton BRUCKNER: Symphony No. 5
:: Furtwängler/BPO [wartime, live '42]

Igor STRAVINSKY: _Pétrouchka_ (1911 version)
:: Stokowski/Leopold Stokowki Symphony Orchestra [RCA/Testament]

George ENESCU: Violin Sonata No. 3
:: Lupu & Gheorghiu [Electrecord]

Igor STRAVINSKY: Symphony of Psalms
:: Ančerl/CzPO & Chorus [Supraphon]

Béla BARTÓK: Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta
:: Kubelik/BRSO [Orfeo, live '81]

Benjamin BRITTEN: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings
:: Brain, Pears, Britten/Boyd Neel String Orchestra [Decca]

György KURTÁG: _Kafka Fragments_
:: Csengery & Keller [Hungaroton]


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Dirge said:


> JOSQUIN des Prez: Missa "L'homme armé" super voces musicales
> :: Turner/Pro Cantione Antiqua [Archiv]
> 
> Thomas TALLIS: _Spem in alium_
> ...


Great range. .................


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Bach: The 6 Cello Suites - Casals (EMI)
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Brüggen, Kuijkens, Bylsma, Leonhardt (Seon)
Bach: Partitas - Angela Hewitt (Hyperion)
Beethoven: Symphonies - Tonhalle, Zinman (Arte Nova)
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 30-32 - Backhaus (PolyGram)
Beethoven: String Quartet Op 127 & 135 - Alban Berg String Quartet (EMI)
Brahms: Symphony No. 1 - Philharmonia, Klemperer (EMI)
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Skrowaczewksi (Arte Nova)
Cage: The 25-Year Retrospective Concert of the Music of John Cage (Wergo)
Copland: The Populist - San Francisco Symphony, Michael Tilson Thomas (RCA)
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kubelik (audite)
Mozart: Piano Concertos No. 23 & 27 - Curzon, BRSO, Kubelik (audite)
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (ECM)
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (Celestial Harmonies)
Vivaldi/Piazzolla: Eight Seasons - Kremerata Baltica, Kremer (Nonesuch)

15 favorites from my earliest purchases.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

tortkis said:


> Bach: The 6 Cello Suites - Casals (EMI)
> Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Brüggen, Kuijkens, Bylsma, Leonhardt (Seon)
> Bach: Partitas - Angela Hewitt (Hyperion)
> Beethoven: Symphonies - Tonhalle, Zinman (Arte Nova)
> ...


Retrospective Concert? Only possible with Cage


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Tried to keep it down to 15, but alas!

Bach, Brandenburg Concertos/Orchestral Suites - Busch Chamber Players
Bach, Cello Suites - Casals
Bach, St Matthew Passion - Mengelberg
Beethoven, Symphony No. 5 - Furtwangler (5/25/47)
Beethoven, Symphony No. 9 - Furtwangler (1942)
Beethoven, Violin concerto - Kreisler/Blech
Beethoven, Late string quartets - Busch Quartet
Beethoven, Piano sonatas - Schnabel
Brahms, Symphonies 1-4 - Furtwangler (Music & Arts box)
Brahms, Piano concertos 1-2 - Schnabel
Brahms/Tchaikovsky, Violin concertos - Huberman (1944-46)
Bruckner, Symphony No. 8 - Furtwangler (1944)
Chopin, Mazurkas, Nocturne Op. 55/2 - Friedman
Debussy/Ravel, String quartets - Calvet Quartet
Mahler, Symphony No. 9 - Barbirolli (1960)
Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde - Ferrier/Patzak/Walter (live 1952)
Mozart, Don Giovanni - Siepi/Furtwangler (1953)
Puccini, Tosca - Callas/De Sabata
Schubert, Piano Sonata No. 21 - Schnabel
Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6 - Furtwangler (1951)
Verdi, Requiem - De Sabata
Wagner, Tristan und Isolde - Flagstad/Furtangler
Opera arias - Caruso


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Here are some of my favourite albums, with favourite compositions, which in my mind are the definite versions.

Wagner - Der Ring (Solti)
Mahler - Orchestral song cycles (Fischer-Dieskau, Kubelik, Boehm)
Gorecki - Symphony 3 (Upshaw, Zinman, Nonesuch)
Barber - Knoxville Summer of 1915 (Upshaw, Zinman, Nonesuch)


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Some of my favourites not in any order

Verdi: Otello Serafin
Wagner: Die Meistersingers Karajan (1970)
:The Ring Solti
Korngold: Die Tote Stadt Leinsdorf
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte Solti
Puccini: La Boheme Karajan
: Madama Butterfly (Callas)
Beethoven: Symphonies Karajan (1963)
Schumann: Scenes From Goethe's Faust Abbado
RVWilliams: Dona Nobis Pacem Matthew Best
Faure: Piano Quartets Domus on Hyperion
Ross Edwards: Da Pacem Domini ABC Classics
Scriabin: Solo Piano Works Maria Letteberg 
Liszt: Sonata in B Richter
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nikolai Lugansky


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

1. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique - Mackerras
2. Bartok Music for Percussion Celesta and Strings - Reiner
3. Monteverdi's Vespers - Gardiner (2nd version)
4. Vaughan Williams No, 5 - Boult (Decca version)
5. Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 32 - Kempff
6. Varese Complete Works - Chailly
7. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 27 - Gilels, Bohm
8. Lutoslawski Symphony No. 3 - Wit
9. Stravinsky Rite of Spring - Stravinsky
10. Ravel String Quartet - Berg Quartet
11. Beethoven No. 9 - Solti
12. Haydn Nelson Mass - Gardiner
13. Bax Symphony No. 6 - Lloyd-Jones
14. Shostakovich No. 8 - Rozhdesvensky
15. Dvorak Symphony No. 9 - Talich


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms box The Four Symphonies--Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
Brahms: Symphony 3--Kempe/Berlin Philharmonic
Brahms: Double Concerto--Heifetz, Piatigorsky, Wallenstein/RCA
Brahms: Violin Concerto--Szeryng, Monteux/London Symphony
Haydn: Complete Piano Trios--Beaux Arts Trio
Haydn--Complete Piano Sonatas--Olbertz
Debussy/Ravel String Quartets--Quartetto Italiano
Debussy Orchestral Works set--Haitink/Amsterdam Concertgebouw
Dvorak: Cello Concerto--Gendron, Haitink/London Philharmonic
Dvorak: Symphony No.8--Kertesz/London Symphony
Beethoven: Triple Concerto--Anda, Schneiderhan, Fournier, Fricsay/Berlin Radio Symphony
Mozart: The String Quintets box--Budapest String Quartet, Trampler
Borodin box The Complete Orchestral Music--Tjeknavorian/National Philharmonic
Borodin: String Quartets 1 and 2--Borodin Quartet
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.3 ("Pastoral")--Haitink/London Philharmonic


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm pretty new to this whole classical thing and although I now have a large collection, I haven't listened to enough of it enough times to definitively state which are my favorites. However, here's my attempt:

Old Favorites (Enjoyed before I even dove into the Classical Waters headfirst and still are on my favorites list today)

1. Orff - Carmina Burana - Jochum
2. Beethoven - Symphonies 5 & 7 - Kleiber
3. Beethoven - Symphony 9 - Karajan

Accepted Classics (Ones that I see on a lot of 'best recordings lists')

4. DeBussey - La Mer / Images / Nocturnes - Munch
5. Sibelius - Symphonies 5 & 7 - Karajan
6. Tchaikovsy - Symphonies 4, 5 & 6 - Mravinsky
7. Nielsen - Symphonies 3 & 5 - Bernstein
8. Dvorak - Symphonies 8 & 9 - Kubelik
9. Bach - Six Suites for Solo Cello - Fournier
10. Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade / Borodin - Polovtsian Dances - Beecham

Cheating a bit because these are collections (mp3) rather than single albums

11. Haydn - String Quarters - Festetics Quartet
12. Beethoven - Piano Sonates - Fischer
13. Mozart - Piano Concertos - Buchbinder

The more obscure ones I dug up:

14. Farrenc - Symphonies 1 & 3 - Goritzki
15. Czerny - String Quartets - Sheridan Ensemble


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I got bored with my first 15:

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3 Cliburn

Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2 Heifetz

Prokofiev Romeo & Juliet, excerpts Solti

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto Heifetz

Elgar Violin Concerto Menuhin/Boult

Wagner Parsifal Karajan (Even with the absurd, blasphemous story, the music is what counts)

Wagner Götterdämmerung Solti

Schoenberg Piano Concerto Uchida

Schoenberg Violin Concerto Hahn

Beethoven Violin Concerto Francescatti

Beethoven Missa Solemnis Klemperer

Brahms Symphony No. 1 Munch/BSO

Berg Violin Concerto Grumiaux

Mahler Symphony No. 4 Bernstein/Grist

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto Heifetz


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

1. Ameriques 
2. Poeme Electronique
3. _Hyperprism
4. Integrales
5. Octandre
6. Density 21.5
7. Ecuatorial
8. Offrandes
9. Deserts
10. Arcana
_11. Ameriques - Again 
12. Poeme Electronique- Again
13. _Hyperprism_- Again_
14. Integrales_- Again_
15. Octandre_- Again


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

15 is so limited, but I will try to list some of my favorites (alphabetic order). Performance, sound quality and the recorded works are all taken into consideration.
1. Bach Goldberg Variations Perahia Sony
2. Bach Matthew Passion Richter 1958 Archiv
3. Beethoven Symphony 6 Boehm VPO DG
4. Beethoven Cello Sonatas Richter/Rostropovich Philips
5. Beethoven Late Piano Sonatas Pollini DG
6. Bruckner Symphony 9 Giulini DG 1988
7. Brahms Piano Concertos Gilels Jochum DG
8. Brahms Violin Concerto Grumiaux Beinum Philips
9. Dvorak Cello Concerto Karajan Rostropovich DG
10. Haydn Piano Trios Beaux Arts Trio Philips
11. Mozart Symphony 40,41 Brueggen Philips
12. Mozart Piano Quartets Beaux Arts Trio Philips
13. Mozart Don Giovanni Giulini PO EMI
14. Strauss Richard Orchestral Works Karajan DG 1980s
15. Wagner Parsifal Knappertsbusch Philips 1962


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Bach, Goldberg Variations, Glenn Gould (1981)
Bach, Cello suites, Pau Casals
Vivaldi, 4 seasons, Fabio Biondi, Europa galante, (First recording)
Vivaldi, Late concertos, Carmignola
Beethoven, String Quartets, Tokyo SQ (RCA)
Beethoven, Late piano sonatas, M. Pollini
Haydn, piano sonatas, Alfred Brendel
Haydn, Piano trios, Beaux arts trio
Mozart, Piano concertos, Perahia, English Chamber Orchestra
Mozart, Late Symphonies, Barenboim, English Chamber Orchestra
Bartók, String Quartet, Tákacs quartet
Ravel, Piano concertos, Zimerman, Boulez
Brahms, Violin concerto, Mulova, Abbado
Brahms, Intermezzi, Radu Lupu
Schubert, Late string quartets, Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Heliogabo said:


> Bach, Goldberg Variations, Glenn Gould (1981)
> Bach, Cello suites, Pau Casals
> Vivaldi, 4 seasons, Fabio Biondi, Europa galante, (First recording)
> Vivaldi, Late concertos, Carmignola
> ...


I love Lupu's Brahms!


----------

